# H&R Single Shot 20 gauge



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I spent the morning wandering Cabelas. They had a used H&R Single Shot 20 gauge for 99 dollars. I came extremely close to buying it for my oldest, who is 8, for spring turkey this year. I am seriously thinking about going back for it. It seems super solid, and I am not sure that it had ever been shot. I can't imagine any reliability issues with it. Do any of you all happen to be aware of any issues?


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

H & R Guns are SOILD! I got my first one in 1963 and it has never missed a beat! Simple to use and the safety factor of only one shot is a good thing! An olde IVER JOHNSON model is another good bet!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I got an H&R Topper Jr. in 20 Ga @ Cabelas used for $99. Great deal. Go get it.


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

I also have the h&r topper in 20 ga. never had a problem with it very solid gun.However it might have an uncomfortable kick for an 8 year old with turkey loads!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

One question" Does it have an extermal hammer or a safety on the tang??

Many of the older single shots (WIN 37 et al) had an external hammer with an very strong hammer spring- too strong for many eight year old kids to handle safely. These guns dont have any "safety" at all- just that hammer, and putting one back on half cock from fully cocked with a loaded gun, is an inherently dangerous practice. 

One slip and the gun goes :

*BANG!*

NB


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I picked one up some years back at Kenton **** Dog National for my son..he shot it three times and said it kicked too much. I shot it and the little rascal did have a bite. I ended up spending 350 on a 1100 20 gauge in youth size which he liked much better and would shoot.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have an old Trooper in 20 gauge my dad gave to me when I was 7 or 8. Very reliable gun but that puppy kicks like a mule!:SHOCKED: I am the second generation in my family to receive it for their first shotgun and I am sure there will be a few more to come, very solid gun.


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

I agee that for starting a kid out single shots are not the best due to recoil. Look for used semiauto.lot less kick. check out williamsgunsight.com.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

LungBuster 21 said:


> I agee that for starting a kid out single shots are not the best due to recoil. Look for used semiauto.lot less kick. check out williamsgunsight.com.


All you gotta do is hand em a 12 Ga and have em shoot it. Then give em the 20 and say, "Little less kick eh?" Worked for me. :lol: I fell on my @$$.:lol: 20 Ga is nothin now...


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for the insight all. Recoil on it hadn't occurred to me, but that is something to probably think about. I will probably not go for at this point, but my dad is coming up this May, so I may have him bring his 410 (not for turkey, just for shooting) to have Jake start out with light loads on that. He also has a very old Stevens single shot 20 that I used growing up, I should have him bring that as well. I don't remember recoil on it to much but I was a big kid and had a experience similar to Little Roober.

Nate


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

I started my daughter out with a 20ga. pump and she was shy after shooting it, I then put a youth stock on my .410 pump, she loved it ( expensive to keep up on buying shells) so after Christmas a few years back we went and bought her a 28ga. O/U and haven't looked back. At least if I buy her a case of shells at a time it's affordable. I bought her a 20ga. H&R topper with a rifled barrel for deer season this year so we'll see how that pans out since she is 13 now.


----------

